# Bảng Giá Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (26/4/19)

Khi đã nghiên cứu được tất cả các tính năng cũng như chất lượng sản phẩm của dòng nệm cao su thiên nhiên, nhưng bạn vẫn đang băn khoăn về mức giá cũng như mức kích thước từng loại sao cho phù hợp với gia đình? với mong muốn được đáp ứng những nhu cầu của người tiêu dùng, Tatana xin gửi đến bạn bảng giá chính thức cùng nhiều kích thước của dòng nệm cao su thiên nhiên giúp bạn có thể dễ dàng chọn mua sản phẩm ưng ý nhất.

Nệm cao su thiên nhiên với chất liệu 100% thiên nhiên cùng với các tính năng vuột trội tốt cho sức khỏe, độ bền cao và thoáng mát nên được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay. Nệm có nhiều kích thước 1m, 1m2, 1m4, 1m6, 2m giúp người tiêu dùng dễ dàng lựa chọn.






_Nệm cao su thiên nhiên Tatana_​*Nệm cao su thiên nhiên PREMIUM*

*Nệm cao su thiên nhiên* là loại nệm được ưu chuộng nhất hiện nay bởi độ an toàn về sức khỏe. Mủ cao su được mang về rồi được tiến hành sản xuất và áp dụng công nghệ hiện đại bằng các phương pháp chắt lọc và khử trùng rồi ép thành nệm có khối lượng và hình dáng thích hợp. Với nệm cao su thiên nhiên Premium của Tatana còn có những ưu điểm sau:

Mẫu mã đẹp, hiện đại, sang trọng với các đường may áo nệm tỉ mỉ, tinh xảo.
Cao su thiên nhiên 100% mang lại độ đàn hồi cao, không bị xẹp lún hay biến dạng khi chịu tác động mạnh từ bên ngoài, mang lại cho bạn những giấc ngủ thật sâu, êm ái và mềm mại.
Vô cùng an toàn và thân thiện với môi trường nhờ vào tính kháng khuẩn tuyệt đối của cao su tự nhiên.
Thông thoáng tối đa nhờ hàng triệu rãnh thoát khí cùng hệ thống lỗ thông hơi cả 2 mặt, giúp bạn vô cùng thoải mái và không bị nóng lưng dù nằm lâu.
Giá cả hợp lý vừa túi tiền của mọi gia đình.
Nệm được Bảo hành 10 năm.
*Độ dày 5cm*
Với độ dày 5cm là dòng nệm khá phổ biến và được ưa chuộng của người tiêu dùng vì sự gọn nhẹ và dễ dàng di chuyển. Mặt khác loại nệm này được chính các bác sĩ khuyên sử dụng cho những người mắc bệnh về cột sống.

Ngoài ra, với độ dày 5cm thì giá thành nệm không quá cao, phù hợp với túi tiền của nhiều người tiêu dùng.






_Bảng giá nệm cao su thiên nhiên Premium 5cm_​*Độ dày 10cm*
Ở độ dày 10cm là độ dày chuẩn nhất, được nhiều người ưa chuộng, là sản phẩm có đàn hồi và độ dày mà người tiêu dùng dễ dàng trải nghiệm hết được tính năng mà nệm cao su mang lại. Ngoài ra với độ dày này còn có khả năng giúp giữ thẳng lưng khi nằm.






_Bảng giá nệm cao su thiên nhiên Premium 10cm_​
*Độ dày 15cm*
Là độ dày nhất của tất cả các dòng nệm cao su thiên nhiên của Tatana, chắc chắn về độ êm ái, thoải mái cũng như đàn hồi sẽ tốt hơn dòng nệm 10cm, tuy nhiên giá thành cũng vì thế mà cao hơn. Nếu bạn là người yêu thích sự đàn hồi cũng như thẩm mỹ thì đây chắc chắn là độ dày và sự chọn tốt nhất.

Điểm trừ cho dòng nệm cao su thiên nhiên là khá nặng vì thế việc vệ sinh cũng như di chuyển khó khăn.






_Bảng giá nệm cao su thiên nhiên Premium 15cm_​
Với đa dạng các kích thước và độ dày khác nhau mà Tatana cung cấp dựa trên sự yêu thích cũng như kích cỡ tiêu chuẩn, phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của đa số đại gia đình hiện nay, Tatana hy vọng bạn có thể dàng chọn lựa được cho mình kích thước phù hợp nhất.

TATANA​


----------

